# chinese water dragon - male or female???



## goggins1234 (Aug 17, 2008)

hello all, wonder if anyone out there could help? I'm trying to figure out what sex my cwd is as I want to get another. I beleive he's(?) approx 8 months old. I've included some photos for you to look at:


















Don't know if anyone would be able to tell from these pics but here's hoping!!! He's(?) a really happy little thing really comfortable with us, actually sitting on my lap as I'm typing this!! Feeding on crickets and takes wax worms from my hand, he loves them!! We've had him for about 4 months and he's not skittish when being handled. Once I've determined the sex, we will be looking for another so if anyone knows of any available, let me know.
Regards Mike and Kay


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

does look like a male to me but im no sure ?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

male id say too

wil need a huge viv when older.. im making my female a new viv beginning of next yr


----------

